
Data and Insights from a Month on Steam - Impossible
https://www.gamasutra.com/blogs/JoshGe/20171128/310491/Data_and_Insights_from_a_Month_on_Steam.php
======
tlarkworthy
I got Cogmind in alpha. Awesome game but then I played actual rogue in the day
:) I am very grateful for how open the dev is on tigsource, watching this
launch is a treasure trove of info.

It's clear this game has been assembled with love and grit over years of dev
time. I was super interested in how it does financially, given how niche it
is.

Ultimately it's OK. It's not what could be earned elsewhere for the level of
skill on display, BUT enough to bankroll development of a more fun endevour
than writing CRUD apps. So I think it's a win overall.

The explosions are amazing.

Devlog on tigsource
[https://forums.tigsource.com/index.php?topic=36249.0](https://forums.tigsource.com/index.php?topic=36249.0)

------
protomikron
Although I did not play Cogmind (no native Linux version), I followed the
development very closely over at r/roguelikedev. The developer (Josh Le) is
one of the main content contributors in this sub-reddit.

